# Our 027 and HO Slot Car Layout



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

I wanted a permanent layout for my Lionel 027 postwar layout but the grand kids like fast moving slot cars more. Let's build a layout that will do both!
The main table is 12' long and 5.5' wide. The race track extension is 3' long and 30" wide. 

Everything is on casters so this old man can move it out 24" from the wall to work on it and get in the storage cabinets. All we have to do is unhook the 2 lanes of slot car track and the extension moves on it's own. The transformer and control's are on a rolling table of there own.
I took the summer off due to this is in the garage and not air conditioned. Ready to get back at it. It has been functional since April and I am pleased with how it works. 
Now we can get to work on securing everything down and detailing everything. 

The upper loop is 042 curve's and there is a trolley track. The race track is Auto World drag strip with return road ext, and a Tyco corkscrew thrown in for fun. [Yeah hard on the dragsters}. I started with Lionel trestle set but soon realized I needed to be Higher and stronger so cat treat bottles were filled with concrete are used. 

Let me know what you think and any questions. Tucgary


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks like fun for the kids and the adults way to go. What are you using as supports?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Clever idea, looks like a nice compromise.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

sjm9911, they are just 2x4 mounted with brackets and lag screws. This was created from an existing old dining room table. There are 7 support legs total. Thanks GRJ, Tucgary


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

Well done/ Looks like a a lot of fun.


----------



## suzukovich (Sep 24, 2015)

Thought I would show you what I did. Just completed the integration into the layout of my son's Slot car set. I combined 2 Carrera Digital 1:43 sets and and some additional track.


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

That looks awesome Suzokovich. I like the way you have the road running through the city streets...maybe the St Pete Grand Prix? I like the Carrera 1:43 sets.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Gary - Love the trestle supports.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Suzukovich, I love your track layout. Looks like it will be great fun for you and your son.

I'm surprised more people don't use these tracks in there layout. 

My grandson has been working on detailing in an off road scene in the corkscrew area.

We are drag racers so we enjoy that part of it. Then I got carried away and added the corkscrew in. Lots of fun. 

Tucgary


----------

